# 21.9.1.v9



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

New version, new thread.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

hapster85 said:


> New version, new thread.


Even with a new thread, the OTA Signal Strength Meter doesn't work!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Only change I've noticed so far: On the Mini, coming out of standby, pressing Live TV button, program title correctly displays. In v8 it would say "title not available" until changing channels.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just picked up V9 on a Bolt - strange problem right off the bat - ALL channels are having trouble tuning in. No errors, but changing channels with either the number pad or Ch+/- initially just gets a blank screen, with a delay of 10 - 30 seconds (estimated, not yet timed) before anything shows up. I did a re-scan to verify existing channels with no change. I'll update this later after I do more testing.

UPDATE:
After about half an hour, it has gotten better, but still seems sluggish compared to what this box has always done in the past. Now scanning every channel with the Ch+/-, I get a consistent 3-4 second delay after the channel change before a picture actually comes on.


----------



## SOUTHDAYTONA DON (Sep 7, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> Only change I've noticed so far: On the Mini, coming out of standby, pressing Live TV button, program title correctly displays. In v8 it would say "title not available" until changing channels.


I noticed that there are shows showing up on my TO DO LIST which are not marked NEW which is required by all of my one pass options. I had to go through two weeks of upcoming shows to individually cancel those shows.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

SOUTHDAYTONA DON said:


> I noticed that there are shows showing up on my TO DO LIST which are not marked NEW which is required by all of my one pass options. I had to go through two weeks of upcoming shows to individually cancel those shows.


All of my 1P's are set to record New only. The Big Bang Theory is currently showing on my To Do List for 5/23 & 5/30. Neither episode says new on the List or in the Guide. Other List entries look correct.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> Just picked up V9 on a Bolt - strange problem right off the bat - ALL channels are having trouble tuning in. No errors, but changing channels with either the number pad or Ch+/- initially just gets a blank screen, with a delay of 10 - 30 seconds (estimated, not yet timed) before anything shows up. I did a re-scan to verify existing channels with no change. I'll update this later after I do more testing.
> 
> UPDATE:
> After about half an hour, it has gotten better, but still seems sluggish compared to what this box has always done in the past. Now scanning every channel with the Ch+/-, I get a consistent 3-4 second delay after the channel change before a picture actually comes on.


I dont know if that is v9 related, i was having the exact same issue yesterday and I am still on v8. This morning is better but it still seems slow. usually in the 3-4 second range you reported


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I was getting the long delays immediately after I rebooted to pick up the V9 release. Since it has gotten better, I'm assuming the first issue was caused by the box doing some internal cleanup or other maintenance right after the update.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Trying to use arrow buttons to scroll up or down quickly in the My Shows list by just holding down the arrow causes the whole list to 'page' after the 4th program. VERY irritating and unnecessary! If I wanted the whole thing to jump a page, I would hit the page down button (Ch-), NOT hold the arrow down. If I am using the arrow, it is because I want it to move that way, NOT to page!!!!

This issue is not specific to just the new V9 (I saw it in V8 too, not sure about V5), but I am pretty sure it is specific to 21.9 after they gave us the full lists back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hapster85 said:


> All of my 1P's are set to record New only. The Big Bang Theory is currently showing on my To Do List for 5/23 & 5/30. Neither episode says new on the List or in the Guide. Other List entries look correct.


There is a ton of generic data for CBS shows. This was there before the v9 update. Generic data shows record as a safety measure.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Got 21.9.1.v8 on one (a mini vox) out of four TiVos so far, the rest are still on 21.8. WTH?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> Got 21.9.1.v8 on one (a mini vox) out of four TiVos so far, the rest are still on 21.8. WTH?


force a connection


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

chuvak said:


> Behavior still present (not a bug for me as I don't mind the behavior):
> 
> TiVo still goes into Standby with TV Power Off


I would agree this is not a bug, but I was disappointed to see that v9 still does not respect my Power Settings or at least provide a separate option to prevent Standby when CEC is enabled. I do not want my unit going into Standby, ever.



chuvak said:


> Bugs still present:
> 
> Alexa still will not change channels with CEC enabled.
> My inputs still will not switch correctly when starting TiVo.


Alexa does change channels for me (Bolt). The only problems I experience with inputs occur as a side effect of Standby, but such differences are hardly surprising given the wide variety of user configurations.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> force a connection


 I did all that, forced connections reboots over and over to no avail. I'm guessing that the versions are changing so fast they don't have a chance to get to my boxes.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> I did all that, forced connections reboots over and over to no avail. I'm guessing that the versions are changing so fast they don't have a chance to get to my boxes.


Weird that one device on your account updated and not the rest. Unless they're on different accounts? Anyway, they'll eventually have a stable "final" release of 21.9.1, and then the rest of your devices, along with everyone else still on 21.8.3, will get it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Without the thumbs, they will need to change restart and other functions.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

sliderbob said:


> What was the advantage of the update? I cannot see anything different. Maybe if they just added back the thumbs up and thumbs down. I guess if they don't, they would need to redesign the peanut remote for future Tivos, since the thumbs up and down on the peanut remote is now defunct.


Many won't like that, but pulling the dependency off thumbs up/down (and the peanut remote) means the TiVo Prod & Services Division can package and sell TiVo software and services to be loaded and used on multiple IPTV configurations that will likely already have their own remote

IMo, it wouldn't hurt TiVo to provide and license co branded peanut remotes to those providers as well an improve the customers overall experience and increase "TiVo" services adoption...sorta like just have a Netflix button on tv remotes etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

V7Goose said:


> Trying to use arrow buttons to scroll up or down quickly in the My Shows list by just holding down the arrow causes the whole list to 'page' after the 4th program. VERY irritating and unnecessary! If I wanted the whole thing to jump a page, I would hit the page down button (Ch-), NOT hold the arrow down. If I am using the arrow, it is because I want it to move that way, NOT to page!!!!
> 
> This issue is not specific to just the new V9 (I saw it in V8 too, not sure about V5), but I am pretty sure it is specific to 21.9 after they gave us the full lists back.


Yes, I agree. Very irritating and disorienting! IIRC this behavior was present when I got my Bolt in September 2018.

If you want to get to a line 2/3 of the way down the screen, you can only press the down arrow individually for each line. Really stupid.

If you hold the down arrow, you skip to the next screen. If you purposely skip to the next screen with the intention of backing up to your target, you can't hold the up arrow or you will go up an entire screen after a couple of seconds, overshooting your target the other way.

This is a totally unnecessary gimmick that should be eliminated.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Without the thumbs, they will need to change restart and other functions.


why would they need to change the buttons are still on the remotes just not used for ratings


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> why would they need to change the buttons are still on the remotes just not used for ratings


The point is that if they want TiVo software to be used with cableco remotes, then they'll need a more standard set of buttons. So they'd need to remap the functions that currently are Thumbs to other buttons.

That is one theory as to why they've eliminated Thumbs...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> why would they need to change the buttons are still on the remotes just not used for ratings


I misread your post. I thought you posted that the thumbs up/down are now defunct.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

hapster85 said:


> Weird that one device on your account updated and not the rest. Unless they're on different accounts? Anyway, they'll eventually have a stable "final" release of 21.9.1, and then the rest of your devices, along with everyone else still on 21.8.3, will get it.


All on the same account. I thought the same thing. Still no joy as of 20 minutes ago.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

My Roamio Pro updated, but my old Mini is still on an older version and can't connect. No issues with the Mini VOX.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From my observations over the past few days, v9 seems to have fixed a problem with networking when using Standby. I miss the old days when there were software release notes.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

With one fix another issue. V9 now causes the youtube application to randomly stop playing videos.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Is this version still being "rolled out"? I have it but it looks like there's a "lull" in the rollout. There are definitely still bugs in this version (21.9.1.v9). ie. ota signal strength meter is still worthless!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

DBLClick said:


> With one fix another issue. V9 now causes the youtube application to randomly stop playing videos.


I have not had that issue at all. Bolt is connected wired with Cat5e cable.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Tiger62 said:


> ota signal strength meter is still worthless!


Pardon my ignorance, but why do you care that much? I live less than 4 miles from all the local stations, so I used an antenna website, mounted it on my old dish mount, aimed it towards the stations and they all come in perfectly and I've never looked at the signal meter.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

mtnagel said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why do you care that much? I live less than 4 miles from all the local stations, so I used an antenna website, mounted it on my old dish mount, aimed it towards the stations and they all come in perfectly and I've never looked at the signal meter.


I used the meter once, when one particular station started randomly pixelating, especially in the evening. It helped me determine that the trouble was on my end. Turned out to be a loose connection at the wall.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

mtnagel said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why do you care that much? I live less than 4 miles from all the local stations, so I used an antenna website, mounted it on my old dish mount, aimed it towards the stations and they all come in perfectly and I've never looked at the signal meter.


I'll pardon your ignorance, for what that's worth, but why did you even bother to "reply"? Your "reply" added nothing to the thread.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why do you care that much? I live less than 4 miles from all the local stations, so I used an antenna website, mounted it on my old dish mount, aimed it towards the stations and they all come in perfectly and I've never looked at the signal meter.


Not everyone has that luxury. Nor do things stay stable with OTA. Leaves can change signal strength. Channel repack will have an affect.

Your ignorance is in that you are projecting your experience on everyone.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Woah, tough crowd. Didn’t know why people needed the signal meter so much and was honestly curious.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't know that the signal meter was better than Diagnostics. I knew it was faster, but not better.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> Woah, tough crowd. Didn't know why people needed the signal meter so much and was honestly curious.


I actually thought it was a good question; I was curious as well. It's just not something I've ever thought to use and this discussion had me wondering if perhaps I was missing something that might be useful to me.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

My TE4/Hydra Bolt is still on 21.8.3. My other Tivos (6, 4 Roamios and 2 Premieres) are on TE3. I wonder if the update is done manually and whoever looked at my acct did not notice I do have one Tivo on TE4 since I have 6 that are not. Not huge fan of Bolt, got one when they had that cheap lifetime sale to test large 3.5 external drive upgrades and TE4 (plus a bit to test 4K upconverting since I broke down and got a 4K TV last November) Not that worried about it though I would think since near end of May I would at least be on 21.9 something.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got 21.9.1.v9 today (May 29th) on my TiVo Bolt. I had been running 21.8 before this. So maybe this means they are again rolling it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> My TE4/Hydra Bolt is still on 21.8.3. My other Tivos (6, 4 Roamios and 2 Premieres) are on TE3... Not that worried about it though I would think since near end of May I would at least be on 21.9 something.


 Almost the same scenario here. Waiting, it'll come shortly. Excited, but not to the point of contacting Ted yet.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Not everyone has that luxury. Nor do things stay stable with OTA. Leaves can change signal strength. Channel repack will have an affect.
> 
> Your ignorance is in that you are projecting your experience on everyone.


If OP would come to my house where there are 3 towers at 7 degrees, 210 degrees, and 280 degrees -- all around 60+ miles away. Find a great spot for one station -- and you lose another. Working that sweet spot where things come in with just enough signal strength is always a fun exercise.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My sweet spot...










(Not actually mine; just an image I found online)


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I think they might be rolling it out...mine updated today.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I got 21.9.1v9 over night too. 

First change I noticed...when I left a Mini at TiVo Home it did not release the tuner on my Roamio. How do I release the tuner from a Mini?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> I got 21.9.1v9 over night too.
> 
> First change I noticed...when I left a Mini at TiVo Home it did not release the tuner on my Roamio. How do I release the tuner from a Mini?


Press Slow after going to TiVo Home


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Additionally, the signal strength meter for my Bolt OTA is completely useless, as others have reported. When I use it it’s just a blank screen and the meter doesn’t work at all, no matter the channel. There’s a long tone that plays. And, after exiting the meter, the box plays tivo sound effects even if it’s set to Dolby. Only a restart fixes it.

On the plus side, they fixed HDMI CEC where the tivo would always “reclaim” the tv input from my Apple TV. Works as intended now.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Cheezmo said:


> Press Slow after going to TiVo Home


Ah, okay.

In my case, I think the tuner was being used by a Mini that hung after an emergency alert last night. I was just about ready to turn the TV/Mini off anyway when we had a emergency alert. When the alert concluded, the Mini said it had lost the connection to my Roamio.

After posting my message I rebooted that Mini and it, of course, released the tuner.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

El Maestro said:


> I think they might be rolling it out...mine updated today.


My theory: Monday: holiday. Tuesday: read email & have meetings. Wednesday: go to work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

El Maestro said:


> Additionally, the signal strength meter for my Bolt OTA is completely useless, as others have reported. When I use it it's just a blank screen and the meter doesn't work at all, no matter the channel. There's a long tone that plays. And, after exiting the meter, the box plays tivo sound effects even if it's set to Dolby. Only a restart fixes it.


You would think the same software would work the same on all hardware. But on my Roamio with v9, the meter always shows 90. Exit and it's dead silence unless I have a video window with a DD program. I only have DD. I have DD selected in Audio and only on a power up to a PCM source can I have sound effects. Once I play DD, PCM is gone forever. On TE3, I get PCM just by hitting Slow in any menu to stop the video. It's quiet, but my AVR says PCM. With TE4 it says I am receiving no audio. I can get PCM back by choosing it in Audio Preferences. I have sound effects enabled on all my boxes, just so I know when I lose DD. The condition survives a restart.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

El Maestro said:


> I think they might be rolling it out...mine updated today.


Seems so. Seeing the above messages, I plugged-in my 21.8 BOLT and initiated a service connection ... and had a 'Pending Restart' on completion. Now running 21.9.1.v9. (We should hold a "v?" raffle the next time they start an update.)

p.s. It does take a bit of customization to tailor it to one's liking, including enabling automatic SkipMode under User Prederences.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> It does take a bit of customization to tailor it to one's liking, including enabling automatic SkipMode under User Prederences.


I always hate setting up those User Prederences!


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

George Cifranci said:


> I just got 21.9.1.v9 today (May 29th) on my TiVo Bolt. I had been running 21.8 before this. So maybe this means they are again rolling it out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems so. My other 2 TiVo's were already running this version, but my Bolt+ died and the replacement wasn't until today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dschelsea82 (Nov 26, 2017)

I received the update today without any issues. 1 bolt, 1 roamio, 1 original mini and 1 newer mini. Automatic skip was easy to find and the my shows change are welcomed changes.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

El Maestro said:


> On the plus side, they fixed HDMI CEC where the tivo would always "reclaim" the tv input from my Apple TV. Works as intended now.


Oh good when they first introduced CEC I had to turn it off cuz the apple TV was messing it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

None of the bugs in this version are crippling, but it almost seems odd that they've chosen this one for wide release after so many restarts. I guess they decided it was "good enough"?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Cheezmo said:


> Press Slow after going to TiVo Home


I found out that pressing slow at TiVo Home turns off the background image...and leaves it off. After that, pressing Home does release the tuner on my Roamio.

If you toggle the slow key...first press will turn off background images...and make the background a dark black. Pressing slow a second time turns the background to a gray...but does not turn background images on. But subsequent returns to TiVo home do have the background image.

So the slow key is a kind of toggle between background images on/off. There's also a setting in User Preferences too.


----------



## Jeff Thompson (Dec 6, 2016)

El Maestro said:


> On the plus side, they fixed HDMI CEC where the tivo would always "reclaim" the tv input from my Apple TV. Works as intended now.


This had been driving me nuts but is now working as it used to, thanks for this post, otherwise I would have never known to force an update!


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Noelmel said:


> Oh good when they first introduced CEC I had to turn it off cuz the apple TV was messing it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solution was to press Apple TV button twice when starting Apple TV. Was not that bad, and I did like input going back to Tivo when turning off Apple TV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Thompson (Dec 6, 2016)

jkudlacz said:


> Solution was to press Apple TV button twice when starting Apple TV. Was not that bad, and I did like input going back to Tivo when turning off Apple TV.


Pushing the apple tv button twice (or many more times) did not resolve the issue for me, neither did manually selecting my apple tv hdmi input on my tv... I had to physically unplug the hdmi cable from the tivo to the tv in order to get the hdmi input to stay on apple tv. This update has resolved that issue for me.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not sure how new this is, but I noticed that the video output choices are a bit different now than I remember. Likely from this or one of the other recent revisions.

4k60
4k24/25
1080p60
1080p24/25
1080i
720p
480p

You can now select as many of these as you like and if the native source is one of these formats then that's what it sends to your TV. If not, then it scales to the next highest selected resolution. The exception is the 24/25fps options for 4K and 1080P which can't be selected by themselves and require 4k60 and/or 1080p60 to also be selected since you don't want to be turning 60fps broadcast signals into 24fps. So this effectively lets you do the same thing you used to be able to do with the "native" option if you just check every resolution on the list. Before, I remember it only allowing you to select a single output resolution option and I also don't remember the 24fps options being there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TostitoBandito said:


> I'm not sure how new this is, but I noticed that the video output choices are a bit different now than I remember. Likely from this or one of the other recent revisions.
> 
> 4k60
> 4k24/25
> ...


It's "Bolt" new. The 24/25 fps options are for streaming content only. Since I have a basic Roamio but a newer 1080p TV, I select 1080i and p24/25 which gets the TiVo to receive the content without much work. It looks good enough on my cable feed.


----------



## aciurczak (Jun 9, 2000)

Apologize if this is the wrong thread; was trying to find one about software updates in general. Still here at 21.8.x here on our Roamio OTA and Minis; all are successfully connecting every day. Is there any estimate on how far along the 21.9 rollouts are at this point, and/or is there anything a user can do at this point to trigger the update?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

My Bolt+ updated overnight.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Just got v9 yesterday on my Bolt Vox and I am going to be a positivity troll here...I love the new My Shows GUI!!! Thanks Tivo! I do not have any issues everyone here is having (knock on wood). My Tivo is actually faster. Channels, tuning, arrows don't page down, uTube does not pause, all the shows in my todo list match "new" or my one pass - everything works great.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

aciurczak said:


> Apologize if this is the wrong thread; was trying to find one about software updates in general. Still here at 21.8.x here on our Roamio OTA and Minis; all are successfully connecting every day. Is there any estimate on how far along the 21.9 rollouts are at this point, and/or is there anything a user can do at this point to trigger the update?


No, no way to speed it along. But it seems to be rolling out now at a faster pace, to new users, than it had previously. So hopefully you'll have it soon.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

My Bolt updated from 21.8 overnight.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

hapster85 said:


> None of the bugs in this version are crippling, but it almost seems odd that they've chosen this one for wide release after so many restarts. I guess they decided it was "good enough"?


Without knowing what was fixed in each v update it's hard to tell. Clearly v9 was meant to fix the remaining bugs Tivo considered show stoppers.

There are always going to be obvious bugs because that's just the nature of software that's being continually developed.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Very true


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Does the update fix either the TE4 problem with upgraded drives or the transferred show problem on Bolts?


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

elorimer said:


> Does the update fix either the TE4 problem with upgraded drives or the transferred show problem on Bolts?


If you are referring to the problem where transferred shows freeze during playback, the answer is NO -- the fix did not make it into this release. @TiVo_Ted is aware. TiVo duplicated the problem on their test equipment last year and Ted thought the fix would appear in the first major release of 2019. But it did not, so now we have to hope for the next major release.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I finally got it. For me the best thing is the My Shows interface, up and down (like TE3). Now if they could get rid of the other side scrolling menus I'd be even happier. I don't like having to scroll side to side and off screen to get to what I want when it would all be on screen with up and down. This was a big one for me though, saves me lots of hassle. Funny, the best "update" for me is kind of just going back to a TE3 type interface for My Shows. Auto skip is kind of cool though not that big a deal for me as regular skip is just a quick one button push. Might be nice if you are dubbing a show to a DVD, while not totally seamless would be better than having the full commercial break on the DVD plus will use less space on the DVD. There seems to be a few other improvements too, reducing the amount of button pushes needed. Which is what it is all about for me. Note, I don't use voice functions so if anything changed with that I don't know.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the AutoSkip.

Would like to be able to eliminate the list of categories to the left of the My Shows screen - will never use it and it takes a lot of screen real-estate.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyBlunt said:


> Love the AutoSkip.
> 
> Would like to be able to eliminate the list of categories to the left of the My Shows screen - will never use it and it takes a lot of screen real-estate.


The 'Devices' category is required for anyone with multiple DVRs, since networked DVRs are no longer listed under All Shows in TE4.

(I'm OK with the side panel, but Recordings has lost its value for me, in TE4, with "folders" being the only way to view the content.)


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Every show i dvr & watch shows up in my pause list even if i go to the end of thee show.
Didnt happen before.
Not a biggie but just wierd.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Every show i dvr & watch shows up in my pause list even if i go to the end of thee show.
> Didnt happen before.
> Not a biggie but just wierd.


The behavior of the pause list has never made sense to me. Shows I haven't even started watching yet will show up there. There are two shows on it right now that were recorded over a year ago. I stopped trying to make sense of it.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

hapster85 said:


> The behavior of the pause list has never made sense to me. Shows I haven't even started watching yet will show up there. There are two shows on it right now that were recorded over a year ago. I stopped trying to make sense of it.


Mine is always empty except the show I'm currently watching as soon as I delete it goes away. A few times I had things in there I hadn't watched and it seemed to me it was because accidently seeing some of it on live TV as it was recording. It was bugging me so I went in FF all the way to the end kept the show not deleted when it asked me. That cleared it from the list. Plus once there are no shows listed under "Paused" the catagory dissapears too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TE4 has changed how one can adjust the aspect ratio of an SD broadcast; they’ve replaced using the Zoom button with a UI option accessed via the Info panel. 

Is there another easier way to change aspect ratio in TE4?

Can anyone with a Mini confirm that their Mini has the same capability?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> TE4 has changed how one can adjust the aspect ratio of an SD broadcast; they've replaced using the Zoom button with a UI option accessed via the Info panel.
> Is there another easier way to change aspect ratio in TE4?
> Can anyone with a Mini confirm that their Mini has the same capability?


I could not find an easier method/key and the Mini works the same.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I could not find an easier method/key and the Mini works the same.


Thanks. I had a brief exposure to the new Update before leaving town, and I thought my Mini wasn't allowing an aspect change where the DVR was.


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

How do you identify what version of Hydra your TiVo has?
My Bolt+ system menu says:
"HD menu software version:
b-hydra-mira-4-6/2019.05.14-0927"
"HD menu client core version:
b-clientcore-mira-4-6/2019.05.03-0550"
Where is 21... etc. number hidden?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

SamD said:


> How do you identify what version of Hydra your TiVo has?
> My Bolt+ system menu says:
> "HD menu software version:
> b-hydra-mira-4-6/2019.05.14-0927"
> ...


I have a Roamio but mines in network settings where you force a connection on the right side "software version"

EDIT: Also I think the screen you were already in it should also say at the top software version too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you. Now I see it in network settings window.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

SamD said:


> Thank you. Now I see it in network settings window.


It's also available under HELP-> Account & System Info -> System Information

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks. I had a brief exposure to the new Update before leaving town, and I thought my Mini wasn't allowing an aspect change where the DVR was.


You can only change aspect on programming that is not 16x9 so that precludes all HD programming and SD channels that do not broadcast in 4x3. The option won't appear on those that it will not work on.

You can still change the default in settings.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks. I had a brief exposure to the new Update before leaving town, and I thought my Mini wasn't allowing an aspect change where the DVR was.


You probably know this but the SD channel must be broadcast in 4:3 Classic format for the "Change Panel Mode" option to be available. If the SD channel broadcast in 16:9 Widescreen format then there is no adjustment available.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> You can only change aspect on programming that is not 16x9 so that precludes all HD programming and SD channels that do not broadcast in 4x3. The option won't appear on those that it will not work on.
> 
> You can still change the default in settings.





CloudAtlas said:


> You probably know this but the SD channel must be broadcast in 4:3 Classic format for the "Change Panel Mode" option to be available. If the SD channel broadcast in 16:9 Widescreen format then there is no adjustment available.


Right; thanks. But I thought I had compared between the same recording on my BOLT and Mini. I'll assume my testing was flawed until I can get home.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

When I hit Tivo on my Bolt+ I get Tivo Home with My Shows - What to Watch - Search - Apps and 4 shows its recorded underneath. On my Tivo Mini's, I get the same screen, but where the 4 shows are under the menu bar, I just get a rotating loading circle, regardless of how long it sits there. Everything else appears ok.


----------



## repo2142 (Jun 1, 2019)

New here, long time TiVo customer. I have 2 Roamio’s, one in the living room, one in the bedroom. Since the update I can no longer stream between the 2 dvr’s. I get the v117 error that some of you were getting on your minis. It worked just fine before the update. Spent about half an hour with tech support to no avail. Is there anyone else having this issue? I can’t imagine I’m the only one.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Davelnlr_ said:


> When I hit Tivo on my Bolt+ I get Tivo Home with My Shows - What to Watch - Search - Apps and 4 shows its recorded underneath. On my Tivo Mini's, I get the same screen, but where the 4 shows are under the menu bar, I just get a rotating loading circle, regardless of how long it sits there. Everything else appears ok.


I have one Mini (v1) doing exactly this and another Mini (v1) that acts properly. The Mini with the constant rotating circle, I've tried restarting it, power cycling it, setting it back to factory defaults and NOTHING resolves the problem.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Davelnlr_ said:


> When I hit Tivo on my Bolt+ I get Tivo Home with My Shows - What to Watch - Search - Apps and 4 shows its recorded underneath. On my Tivo Mini's, I get the same screen, but where the 4 shows are under the menu bar, I just get a rotating loading circle, regardless of how long it sits there. Everything else appears ok.


Try restarting the Mini. If that doesn't work, restart the Bolt. If still no luck, do another restart of the Mini. If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Davelnlr_ said:


> When I hit Tivo on my Bolt+ I get Tivo Home with My Shows - What to Watch - Search - Apps and 4 shows its recorded underneath. On my Tivo Mini's, I get the same screen, but where the 4 shows are under the menu bar, I just get a rotating loading circle, regardless of how long it sits there. Everything else appears ok.





kokishin said:


> I have one Mini (v1) doing exactly this and another Mini (v1) that acts properly. The Mini with the constant rotating circle, I've tried restarting it, power cycling it, setting it back to factory defaults and NOTHING resolves the problem.


I had this issue as well as discussed here. After a brief online discussion, I was contacted by Dylan Wondra via Facebook and he was able to get the issue resolved quickly.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Megamind said:


> I had this issue as well as discussed here. After a brief online discussion, I was contacted by Dylan Wondra via Facebook and he was able to get the issue resolved quickly.


Thanks for posting this.

I have a FB account but haven't used it in years. How do I specifically contact Tivo's Dylan Wondra via FB to give him my problematic Mini's TSN?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

kokishin said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I have a FB account but haven't used it in years. How do I specifically contact Tivo's Dylan Wondra via FB to give him my problematic Mini's TSN?


Not sure if this will work, but try this Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

mtnagel said:


> Not sure if this will work, but try this Log into Facebook | Facebook


While logged into FB, I clicked on your link and it took me to a Dylan Wondra who is a photographer at Wondra Photography. No mention of working at Tivo on his FB page.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

repo2142 said:


> New here, long time TiVo customer. I have 2 Roamio's, one in the living room, one in the bedroom. Since the update I can no longer stream between the 2 dvr's. I get the v117 error that some of you were getting on your minis. It worked just fine before the update. Spent about half an hour with tech support to no avail. Is there anyone else having this issue? I can't imagine I'm the only one.


I only have one Roamio on TE4, so I can't test your problem. But you are not alone:
Mini Won't Play Recordings on Roamio
Mini Won't Play Recordings on Roamio


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

kokishin said:


> While logged into FB, I clicked on your link and it took me to a Dylan Wondra who is a photographer at Wondra Photography. No mention of working at Tivo on his FB page.


That's him. If you don't want to take my word for it, check the admin names on the Tivo.Innovate member page. He's there.

This problem appears to be rare enough that I hope I won't get into trouble by bringing Dylan's name into this. In fact, I'm not suggesting people contact Dylan, just saying it worked for me.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Megamind said:


> That's him. If you don't want to take my word for it, check the admin names on the Tivo.Innovate member page. He's there.
> 
> This problem appears to be rare enough that I hope I won't get into trouble by bringing Dylan's name into this. In fact, I'm not suggesting people contact Dylan, just saying it worked for me.


I have no reason to doubt you. But there are so many people with the same name on FB (generally speaking), I just wanted to make sure I contact the right person. I'm guessing there must be at least a 1000 "Bob Smith's" on FB.

I appreciate your help and @mtnagel help. I've just never used FB for tech support. I signed up on FB years ago because my college aged son asked me too but I didn't do much with it.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

kokishin said:


> I have no reason to doubt you.


Oh, but you should. 

Seriously, I just wanted to provide a way for you to independently verify that you had the right contact.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Megamind said:


> Oh, but you should.
> 
> Seriously, I just wanted to provide a way for you to independently verify that you had the right contact.


No worries. I checked the Tivo.Innovate page before I sent Dylan a FB message. Ya know... trust but verify.

Although Dylan and I are not FB friends, I presume he'll get my message. I sent him a brief description along with the TSN as well as a pic of the TV screen showing the spinning circle.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

kokishin said:


> While logged into FB, I clicked on your link and it took me to a Dylan Wondra who is a photographer at Wondra Photography. No mention of working at Tivo on his FB page.


Looks like you figured it out, but this was good enough for me to assume it was the correct person:


----------



## retroalli (Feb 12, 2019)

I like the UI changes in this version (other than the broken signal strength meter) but, it managed to delete all of my recordings from my Roamio. It also caused every recording to be recorded simultaneously on all four tuners. A factory reset fixed the recording behavior.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Davelnlr_ said:


> When I hit Tivo on my Bolt+ I get Tivo Home with My Shows - What to Watch - Search - Apps and 4 shows its recorded underneath. On my Tivo Mini's, I get the same screen, but where the 4 shows are under the menu bar, I just get a rotating loading circle, regardless of how long it sits there. Everything else appears ok.


Not sure if this is the same thing, but when my Mini v1 does this I go to "Live TV", it hunts for an available tuner, and then I'm good to go.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Megamind said:


> I had this issue as well as discussed here. After a brief online discussion, I was contacted by Dylan Wondra via Facebook and he was able to get the issue resolved quickly.


Dylan fixed my funky Mini this morning! All seems well!
Thanks to you and @mtnagel for your referral to Dylan.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

mtnagel said:


> Not sure if this will work, but try this Log into Facebook | Facebook


Thanks, I sent Dylan a message with my TSN numbers. Will see what happens.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get a mini to release the tuner it's using on 21.9.1.v9? The "Tivo button twice" routine doesn't seem to be working, it just keeps right on playing a video in the background.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OrangeCrush said:


> Does anyone know how to get a mini to release the tuner it's using on 21.9.1.v9? The "Tivo button twice" routine doesn't seem to be working, it just keeps right on playing a video in the background.


Press the slow button. (I asked last week.) I wonder why they changed the "release a tuner" process.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DeltaOne said:


> Press the slow button. (I asked last week.) I wonder why they changed the "release a tuner" process.


Because they added a live picture in the corner from the TiVo menu which the mini didn't have. It was quite annoying to go to do bookkeeping and losing your video feed. The slow button turns that off and on.


----------



## aciurczak (Jun 9, 2000)

aciurczak said:


> Apologize if this is the wrong thread; was trying to find one about software updates in general. Still here at 21.8.x here on our Roamio OTA and Minis; all are successfully connecting every day. Is there any estimate on how far along the 21.9 rollouts are at this point, and/or is there anything a user can do at this point to trigger the update?


Well, evidently posting here is the trigger; it downloaded and installed on all of our devices that night.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

DeltaOne said:


> Press the slow button. (I asked last week.) I wonder why they changed the "release a tuner" process.


To be clear, there is no way to permanently change this behavior on the mini, correct?
The slow button seems to only temporarily disable the "background video" option.
While the main TiVo Roamio has the option to choose whether or not background video is active, I don't have that option on either v1 or v2 mini.

Does anyone know where the option is to change from gray bars to black bars?

Thanks,
CFC


----------



## sam1070 (Jan 18, 2016)

Since I got this new update my mini and bolt plus when watching tv keeps on flashing the screen or going out
Is the hdmi port going bad in both the mini and the bolt?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

DatCFC said:


> To be clear, there is no way to permanently change this behavior on the mini, correct?


If there is I haven't found it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DatCFC said:


> To be clear, there is no way to permanently change this behavior on the mini, correct?
> The slow button seems to only temporarily disable the "background video" option.
> While the main TiVo Roamio has the option to choose whether or not background video is active, I don't have that option on either v1 or v2 mini.
> 
> ...


The slow button seems persistent to me. I've turned it off using it for the menu screen and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

this was updated...

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. One item I think is funny:

501100 To Do List may show channel SD 

Isn't that a TE3 problem?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

What's new in version 21.9.1.v9 for TiVo Experience 4?

This software version introduces the following features introduced in software version 21.9.1.v9:


*My Shows UI enhancements*: Filters will become left rail and Continue Watching will be the first in My Shows.

*Direct Play from Series page: *Enables a subscriber to initiate or resume episode playback directly from a Series page.

*Channel Management:* Introduces a channel clean-up function during OTA channel updates.

*Settings Update:* Includes a new diagnostics sections with full diagnostics attributes for the Remote Solutions voice remote control which is a continuation from TiVo Experience 4.5.

*Suggestions Recording Update:* Initiates recording of Suggestions only after a subscriber creates a OnePass or a singel explicit recording.

*Auto SkipMode:* Allows a subscriber to change a setting to trigger SkipMode automatically for eligible recordings.

*Play Next Episode enhancement:* Playback order will be from oldest-to-newest available episodes across the UI (also known as Season/Episode order).

 TiVo Software Version 21.9.1.v9 is compatible with the following: 

TiVo BOLT Series
TiVo Roamio Series
TiVo Mini Series 
Features and functionalities fixed in this release

Fixed Issue ID

Issue Description

487878

Wrong dates may appear on deleted shows in Recording Activity screen

487997

There may be loud screech noise when box resumes from standby (with Sony TV)

495069

"Loading Video" message may displayed while VOD Plays 8MB content

497305

Remote Bluetooth dongle removal may cause Mini to restart

497484

Info card may open from regular program screen for Music Assets

498259

Auto-staged units without a single recording or Thumb rating may record 15+ Suggestions overnight

499138

TrickPlay: My Shows: "Pause" Icon may not appear while Pause Mode

499889

When a Mini is moved from Live TV to VOD, if using the left arrow key to navigate back to Live TV, no content may load

500342

Clock counter may not update

500561

Reset Remote Control Pairing may not unpair remote

500578

Next episode - UI option may not be displayed if user is streaming from a remote TiVo Device on TiVo Experience 3

500586

Four Thumbs Up from remote control may intermittently cause box to lose picture in Live TV

500942

Play Next Episode - pause points may be set at end of recording after viewing

501100

To Do List may show channel SD

502301

Series - sorting program lists by season may hide recordings in the 'Extra' season

502783

Date may be displayed on VOD movie posters

503003

To Do List and PGD time may be mismatched

503334

CEC - TV may turn on overnight

503425

HDMI-CEC On Startup, the TiVo box doesn't change the TV input to the TiVo Device

503571

Info bar may stay up for 60 seconds while watching recordings

503655

Pressing TV Power after putting unit into standby may prevent unit from entering standby

503939

TiVo Device may reboot when accessing the Antenna Channel Strength screen

503972

AM/PM may be hard to read in manual recording screen

503975

OnePass for sports games via MRS may be unable to play (same games may play when recorded outside of OnePass for sports)

504250

Lowered streams under 6mbs as fix for memory management may not work

506613

May not be able to purchase any PPV event

506834

After watching recording, Live TV audio may be played over UI

509079

Tuning Adapter (TRIS): Fatal Error OSD may not be dismissed by pushing select/ok on the remote

513481

BodyDataObjectLog may be pushing full data frequently, and/or filling kafka disk rapidly

513918

CollectionSearch QUERY READING 300-600k rows, may overload DBs

514067

There may be privacy issues with TiVo Experience 4 logging

514535

Too many StationSearch mind queries may be issued by Linux TCD in a high volume

514620

Too many socuOnDemandAvailabilitySearch mind queries may be issued by Linus TCD in a high volume

488192

Hulu/Prime Video: PLAY button may launch Prime Video when Hulu is the only logo displayed for a OnePass that excludes Rent or Buy

499207

Tips & Tricks App: may reboot and display severe buffering

500184

Amazon/Netflix: V66 'No TV Channels' may be displayed after bailing from app

500273

Pandora: May be unable to set Pandora app as a shortcut


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Is anyone having an issue with Netflix freezing on their Roamio with this version. We have noticed that if you leave the TiVo on the Netflix User Screen for an extended time that the Roamio will just freeze and needs to be unplugged to reset it. We are also finding that when loading up a show in Netflix that it will freeze as well.

- Merg


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone having an issue with Netflix freezing on their Roamio with this version. We have noticed that if you leave the TiVo on the Netflix User Screen for an extended time that the Roamio will just freeze and needs to be unplugged to reset it. We are also finding that when loading up a show in Netflix that it will freeze as well.
> 
> - Merg


I've had the exact opposite experience on my Roamio OTA. Netflix runs smoother than it ever has. I use it pretty much every day. My kids often leave Netflix paused or open and I have never had it freeze.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Just got home after a 3 week vacation and have the new release. I know I'll get used to it but... Why the column on the left for my shows? It took a while to figure out how to delete a show without going all the way to end. Again, I haven't used it much but it seems as if some of the changes I see are just for the sake of changes and not really adding any real function. But much software changes you see these days is the same why - changes for the sake of changes.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

ManeJon said:


> Just got home after a 3 week vacation and have the new release. I know I'll get used to it but... Why the column on the left for my shows? It took a while to figure out how to delete a show without going all the way to end. Again, I haven't used it much but it seems as if some of the changes I see are just for the sake of changes and not really adding any real function. But much software changes you see these days is the same why - changes for the sake of changes.


I could not agree more!


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I also wonder how people who aren't reading forums such as these actually figure out what is happening and how to do anything. Not limited to TIVO but instructions on how to do things after and update such as this would be nice - maybe actually from the help section of the TIVO


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

ManeJon said:


> I also wonder how people who aren't reading forums such as these actually figure out what is happening and how to do anything. Not limited to TIVO but instructions on how to do things after and update such as this would be nice - maybe actually from the help section of the TIVO


Unfortunately this is true of most software. There are rarely any public release notes. My Android phone updates apps every day and there is rarely any insight into what features were added or what bugs were fixed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Adam C. said:


> Unfortunately this is true of most software. There are rarely any public release notes. My Android phone updates apps every day and there is rarely any insight into what features were added or what bugs were fixed.


Let alone, even manuals, hard or soft copies. I chatted with a customer rep. at Samsung earlier this month, asking where I could find a manual explaining all the many features and options of my Samsung SmartTV (only a thin-nesh installation manual exists, which doesn't go into the features)--after an absence of few minutes, he told me that there is no such manual, in any form. Really?!? I've received more help here.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I understand manuals don't really exist anymore. Normally the required safety manual is larger than use instructions. It would be great if they or someone would do - you used to press this and now you press these 500 things to get the same action done. Don't expect but...


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Let alone, even manuals, hard or soft copies. I chatted with a customer rep. at Samsung earlier this month, asking where I could find a manual explaining all the many features and options of my Samsung SmartTV (only a thin-nesh installation manual exists, which doesn't go into the features)--after an absence of few minutes, he told me that there is no such manual, in any form. Really?!? I've received more help here.


There's always a quick setup guide and a users manual. The quick setup guide is a page or a few printed pages to get you going. But the users manual PDF can be found on the company's website. Sometimes right on the product item's page but always under support. For my LG TV there's even an interactive HTML User Guide with Tour List of Settings and How to Operate TV. Samsung must have the same.


Spoiler: LG website pics


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> There's always a quick setup guide and a users manual. The quick setup guide is a page or a few printed pages to get you going. But the users manual PDF can be found on the company's website. Sometimes right on the product item's page but always under support. For my LG TV there's even an interactive HTML User Guide with Tour List of Settings and How to Operate TV. *Samsung must have the same.*
> 
> View attachment 41614
> 
> View attachment 41616


Nope, I searched online, and at Samsung's product/support webpage. Why I followed up with a Samsung support rep. No comprehensive product manual (that I could find, or that the rep. could find--and he said there was none). Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Nope, I searched online, and at Samsung's product/support webpage. Why I followed up with a Samsung support rep. No comprehensive product manual (that I could find, or that the rep. could find--and he said there was none). Amazing, isn't it?


That is surprising given that Samsung quality, pricing, and margins are relatively high.

Perhaps it's only on their premium lines now they are doing this.

This said, just a thorough walk through of the menus/settings and inputs (and how they are marked), should be sufficient....there are always specifications that sometimes are missing, but sometimes you can find those online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

d_anders said:


> That is surprising given that Samsung quality, pricing, and margins are relatively high.
> 
> Perhaps it's only on their premium lines now they are doing this.
> 
> This said, just *a thorough walk through of the menus/settings and inputs *(and how they are marked), should be sufficient....there are always specifications that sometimes are missing, but sometimes you can find those online.


That's what I ended up doing, and there often were on-screen explanations. But not always, and typically brief--it just would have been "nice" to have something more complete/comprehensive.


----------



## biggerfish (Jul 18, 2004)

My issues with this latest update started this week. Not sure when we got the update. 

Roamio is running 21.9.1.v9-848-6-848

3 Minis are running 21.9.1.v9-A92-6-A92

I’ve had this set up for five years plus.

Roamio cannot complete an Internet connection to the TiVo service. Gets to “loading 14% - 20%” and hangs there, eventually the box restarts. 

Attempts to connect 5-6 times a day, restarting each time. Of course this interrupts anything we’re recording or watching. 

All other network and internet stuff works ok.

I’ve restarted the router and all components, even tried the “disconnect from Ethernet for an entire day” trick. Nothing works.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Version 21.9.1V9-USC-11-849 In Dallas

Signal Meter Does Not Work

Channels in the Guide lists "Title Not Available" and will not record, because TiVo cannot connect to the correct RF for that station

Channel List cannot be cleaned up, has about 20 bogus channels that do not exists.

"Clear and Delete Everything" does not clear and delete everything! Cannot get rid of all the bogus channels. Cannot get a clean channel list or Favorites that you can record on.

All of the above problems are much worse after the Dallas Repack last week

Does anyone know if versions After V9 fix any of the above problems?

Not being able to Scan and Set Up a Clean RF/Channel List and have the Guide attach to it, is completely NUTS, even after "Clean and Delete Everything"

Hello Tivo - RF 45 does not exists in Dallas anymore, and it prevents those of us that want to record shows on RF 21 (channel 58-1) from doing so. Plus there is the problem with the other 15-20 bogus channels in the "channel listing"


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

On yes, my 12 year old Panasonic can scan and set up new and complete Channel List after the Dallas repack; but the TiVo cannot!


----------



## biggerfish (Jul 18, 2004)

*UPDATE:* After a pretty long phone call with TiVo support, it was determined that I have a defective Roamio Plus. They want to do an exchange:

$149 = Exchange Fee (new Roamio Plus)
$199 = Rollout Lifetime Service on new box
$349 = Deposit until they get the defective box back

$700 out of pocket to get a new box, then a credit of $350 when they get it back.

Is it worth it to opt for a new Roamio instead? Is the speed better? Does it work with mini's better? Anything good or bad about this?

I hate spending $$$ unnecessarily for a brain transplant -



biggerfish said:


> My issues with this latest update started this week. Not sure when we got the update.
> 
> Roamio is running 21.9.1.v9-848-6-848
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

biggerfish said:


> *UPDATE:* After a pretty long phone call with TiVo support, it was determined that I have a defective Roamio Plus. They want to do an exchange:
> 
> $149 = Exchange Fee (new Roamio Plus)
> $199 = Rollout Lifetime Service on new box
> ...


If they say you have defective TiVo, try replacing the hard drive for kicks. I just don't have much confidence in TiVo support these days.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

biggerfish said:


> *UPDATE:* After a pretty long phone call with TiVo support, it was determined that I have a defective Roamio Plus. They want to do an exchange:
> 
> $149 = Exchange Fee (new Roamio Plus)
> $199 = Rollout Lifetime Service on new box
> ...


Don't take their word that the box is defective.

Refresh your ip.

Put the Roamio on wireless and try. Disconnect the Mini's.

Consider moving back to TE3.


----------



## biggerfish (Jul 18, 2004)

Joe3 said:


> If they say you have defective TiVo, try replacing the hard drive for kicks. I just don't have much confidence in TiVo support these days.


I replaced the HD with a 3 TB when I got this box in 2014. If I could only find that drive now...


----------



## biggerfish (Jul 18, 2004)

schatham said:


> Don't take their word that the box is defective.
> 
> Refresh your ip.
> 
> ...


I've done the IP refresh, turned MoCA on and off, even tried a static IP. Still no good. Don't have a way to turn wireless on the Roamio.

Totally down with downgrading to TE3 - and there are plenty of instructions everywhere on how to do that.

Is there a way to keep from being auto-magically upgraded again in the future?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

biggerfish said:


> I've done the IP refresh, turned MoCA on and off, even tried a static IP. Still no good. Don't have a way to turn wireless on the Roamio.
> 
> Totally down with downgrading to TE3 - and there are plenty of instructions everywhere on how to do that.
> 
> Is there a way to keep from being auto-magically upgraded again in the future?


Roamio has wireless built in. Even a cell phone hot spot could be used to test.

The Roamio won't auto upgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

biggerfish said:


> Don't have a way to turn wireless on the Roamio.


A Roamio will switch to its internal wireless when the CAT-5 connector is removed. Place the CAT-5 back, and it used to switch back to Ethernet. Now a power cycle may be needed.


----------



## biggerfish (Jul 18, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> A Roamio will switch to its internal wireless when the CAT-5 connector is removed. Place the CAT-5 back, and it used to switch back to Ethernet. Now a power cycle may be needed.


Well phooey, I went ahead and did the downgrade before I saw this comment.

No matter though, we can watch TV again in multiple rooms, and my wife decided not to leave me. All is well again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

When the TiVo customer service agent's script runs out, the next page nowadays (and for awhile) has seemed to be, tell the customer that the TiVo box is defective and offer a deal to replace it. While, in one sense, that is nice, it sure would be nicer if the next page said, before that, "Escalate to Level 2 support, to find the real reason for the malfunction." I guess that TiVo just finds it cheaper to replace the box.


----------

